# EASIEST DIY Wine Rack to build?



## Wooden (May 15, 2016)

Hi guys, just getting going with winemaking and realizing I will need a way to store soon 100+ bottles on their sides...

For now, I am looking for EASY and CHEAP. Durable too I guess. 

Anyone have a link to something that is utterly utilitarian, cheap and easy to build? Trying to find this but am only finding stuff that is too advanced or more furniture-like. 

At this point, I absolutely do not care about looks. It doesn't even have to LOOK like a wine rack. It just has to BE a wine rack. Will probably keep it in my ugly basement where no one will ever see it. 

Required: ability to hold at least 100-200 bottles (or build more to make it hold more)
-can not require jig saw, planers, or special types of saws. 
-only require basic tools.
-(I have a cordless drill with hole cutter attachment, access to a table saw and stuff like that, but would like minimal tool requirements) 
-the simpler the better

Cheers,

Wooden


----------



## heatherd (May 15, 2016)

My homebrew store has this, and I have three of them. Super easy to build.
http://annapolishomebrew.com/wp/wine-rack-vinland-120


----------



## richmke (May 15, 2016)

This would be the easiest DIY:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51741&highlight=fence

FYI: If you use Nomacorc for corks, you can store the bottles upright in the boxes the bottles came in. Only natural cork needs to be stored on its side to keep the cork from drying out.

Square cubicles work too. Each cubicle holds a dozen or so bottles. You don't need to hold each bottle individually. After all, you will have 30 bottles of the same wine.

Something like this (without the diagonals):
http://www.wineracksamerica.com/liv...e-x-cube.php?gclid=CMz_guWN3cwCFVc1aQodMsUJ_g
2x4 for the vertical and horizontal pieces. 1x4 on the back side as a diagonal cross brace.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 15, 2016)

I picked up two of these and stacked them for 80 bottles. I suppose you could stack them three high, or just a couple of sets of two high.

40 Bottle Wine Rack

This is what it looks like with two tacked on top of each other. (I could have built this, but not sure it would have been all that much cheaper and my woodworking tools are in storage since I'm currently in an apt.)


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 15, 2016)

richmke said:


> This would be the easiest DIY:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51741&highlight=fence
> 
> FYI: If you use Nomacorc for corks, you can store the bottles upright in the boxes the bottles came in. Only natural cork needs to be stored on its side to keep the cork from drying out.



Rich - 

I was trying to find this thread and you beat me to posting it - nice job !


----------



## sour_grapes (May 15, 2016)

Some good ideas in these threads:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44954
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51741&page=2
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=580224&postcount=2533


----------



## WI_Wino (May 15, 2016)

Another idea is to scout craigslist for the Seville wine racks. They hold 168 bottles. I got two, average $35 a piece I think. I also post WTB ads for stuff like this.


----------



## Arne (May 16, 2016)

Go to skeeterpee.com. Look up skid row wine rack. Easy, low cost. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 16, 2016)

Under $90 with free shipping if you're a Prime member. 168 bottle capacity.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CL91Z5C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## olusteebus (May 18, 2016)

Might not be the easiest but since I had shelves made from 2x4's and 4x4's, I just bought a 16 foot sheep panel from Tractor supply, cut it into 4 sections, placed two panels for one rack and then placed two panels in front of that for another rack. I have space for 244 bottles.



http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51741


----------



## Fog (May 18, 2016)

After I moved I need the same thing, this is just 8 ft 1x4's. 4ft wide by 4ft tall, 1 ft deep, built it in an afternoon, not pretty, but it works for now and holds about 140 bottles.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 11, 2016)

Just picked up the Seville metal rack that holds 14 cases of wine (or at least says it will) - link is in the post above. $109 delivered from Amazon. I'm already thinking about getting another.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 11, 2016)

Haha...I just finished "building" a goat panel wine rack for my nice neighbor lady about an hour ago! Goat panel, bolt cutters, zip ties, baling wire, and a bit of plumber's tape.

We cut two panels to length to fit inside a closet. We cut two more pieces, 2 squares wide for the end/side pieces. Zip tied it all together...she was worried the zip ties wouldn't hold so she went down the barn and got some bailing wire and we doubled up on zips with wire. I was worried it might fall over, so I used a couple of pieces of plumber's tape to secure it to a couple of studs in the wall. It ain't going anywhere.

Took less than a hour, is ugly as sin but will not be seen, and it is highly functional. Good, cheap, and fast.

I think you could make it much nicer with a 2x8 wooded frame...route in a rabbit to sit the panel into the frame...use 1x2 wood strips to hold the panels in place and keep those sharp edges contained...a little stain and varnish work and you would have nice wine rack.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 11, 2016)

Fog said:


> After I moved I need the same thing, this is just 8 ft 1x4's. 4ft wide by 4ft tall, 1 ft deep, built it in an afternoon, not pretty, but it works for now and holds about 140 bottles.



Nicely done.


----------

